# Janeth Arcain Or Teresa Weatherspoon? Whos Better?



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

THIS SHOULD BE EASY!HAHAHAHAH!

ARCAIN OF COURSE


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Thast easy, its like the Ticha vs. Sue Bird... both can pass, but only one can score.

Arcain.

Stuart


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Arcain or T-Spoon?*

Yeah this one is easy. Arcain is just more versatile as a player, and she can score. She has an arsenal of moves at her desposal. T-spoon is great at running the point; a great ballhandler. However, it ends there as far as versatility.:yes:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Arcain without a doubt. T-Spoon is done. Stick a fork in her. She is past her prime.


----------

